# Crock pot for wax melting?



## Jgabbert (Jun 2, 2012)

I use one to melt wax cell cups for grafting by holding the cup to the outside of the crock pot for a few seconds and then stick them to the cell bars. I also use a crock pot to melt wax. I just use the porcelain pot and if it sticks just turn it on a few minutes and it will come right out


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

yup. 20.00 at wal mart.. put a little water in first, lets the wax float up. they actualy run a bit hot for wax, but will work just fine.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I use an old crock pot as well...............with out a plastic liner. Just melted down a bunch of cappings last week with it. I just use the low setting and let it melt the wax and then pour the wax into old sour cream containers and then set them in the fridge. Good to go!


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes. I don't use a liner; it's easy to find inexpensive used ones at thrift stores.


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

$2 at our thrift store for4 a 8 qt. When it quits I'll poke a hole & use it for a planter (sell the cord for copper).


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I have been using a crock pot for melting down comb, now I need an idea how much to charge per pound for the wax. It is filtered twice and I must say it looks like gold.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Fully support your thoughts. Works well. Just make sure you put some water in it. It it cools slowly , the wax will shrink. Don't cook for too long


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Agree, I want enough water to disolve the honey and for the wax to be able to float above junk. I will fill crock pot about 1/4 full of water. As mentioned keep an eye on it, most crock pots will get hot if left too long. Once wax is good and melted pour out into a mold and then scrape junk off bottom. Will likely need remelting and run through a filter depending on your intended use. Yard sales, Goodwill, etc. will get on one very cheap.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

What type of filter do you use for the bees wax?


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Blue rolled shop towels from 'costco'.

I've also seen coffee filters used.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I save my old t-shirts for filter material.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have waited for crock pots to get warm. Forgot them getting warm and had to call my wife from two hundred miles away to turn off a bubbling cauldron of flammable beeswax. I just bought and ruined a small microwave for domestic use for $50 new. Ruined as it already has spattered wax all over the inside. But in eight minutes I am ready to filter wax or ready to pour candles. Went to local commercial kitchen supply and bought four quart measuring cups--pyrex with handles for under $10 each. I just reduced my clutter and made my life easier. Anybody want old waxy $4 crock pots?


----------

